# October 2016 Sm4him Memorial Photo Challenge



## snowbear

Happy October, all.  This month's challenge theme will be "*The Letter H*"
Remember, there's no one "right" way to interpret the monthly theme--think outside the box, get creative!

HOW TO ENTER:
The challenge contest is open to any registered member of TPF.
1. Take a photo (photos should be taken during the challenge month, and should NOT have been previously posted to TPF). Resize photo to be no longer than 1200px on the longest edge.
2. Email photo to tpf.monthly.challenge@gmail.com. Use subject line "October 2016 Photo Challenge Entry." In the body of your email, include your name, TPF username, and the photo title.
PLEASE name your file the same as the photo title.

Deadline to enter is midnight GMT on the last calendar day of the month.

The TPF Fine Print
For your convenience, EVERYTHING you REALLY need to know to enter the contest is listed above. However, you may find the following information useful, should you wish to read it.

General Contest Information
1. One entry per person. However, you may submit a new photo to replace an entry made earlier in the month if you choose.
2. Images must have been taken by the person submitting them.
3. Images must be anonymous--images with watermarks or identifying information embedded in the EXIF data or title will be rejected.
4. The challenge moderators reserve the right to reject an entry for any reason they deem appropriate. You will be notified if your photo is rejected and given the reason for the rejection.
5. Contest moderators are not eligible to enter.
6. Entrants must be a member for at least 10 days and have contributed at least 10 meaningful threads including an introduction.

Voting Process:
1. Submissions will be compiled into a voting thread within one week after the entry deadline.
2. Voting polls will remain open for one week.
3. In the event of a tie, the winner will be determined by a panel of moderators.

Oh, and I like bacon _and_ sausage!


----------



## Raj_55555

*Use subject line "October 2016 Photo Challenge Entry."


----------



## FITBMX

" Sm4him Memorial Photo Challenge"
Is a awesome idea! I am going to enter this for sure!


----------



## atiqursumon

How will i participate of your contest.


----------



## limr

atiqursumon said:


> How will i participate of your contest.



Read the first post of this thread. Those are the instructions.


----------



## Peeb

atiqursumon said:


> How will i participate of your contest.


How I WILL participate in your contest!

Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Designer

atiqursumon said:


> How will i participate of your contest.


Please do!  In addition to reading the procedure for submitting your photograph, may I suggest that you also look at some of the past threads on the topic of "photo challenge"?  That will give you a sense of what type of photograph is submitted, and the voting threads will show you which photos won for each month.  

How you interpret the challenge will be your unique point of view, and nobody has the perfect formula for winning.  Very often, thinking "outside the box" will produce a winner, but it is no guarantee.


----------



## snowbear

Yes, please enter.  Just email the finished photo to the address listed.  Don't worry about removing the EXIF - I can do that for you,.


----------



## Raj_55555

atiqursumon said:


> (referenced post removed).


oh boy!


----------



## snowbear

BUMP!


----------



## snowbear

Only a couple more days to enter.


----------



## snowbear

Last day to Enter!


----------



## FITBMX

*Time is running out!!! *


----------

